# Summer renting in benalmadena



## emily.11 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm planning on moving to Benalmadena around the 3rd week of June to try and work until at least mid-August. However much I search online I cant seem to find much information about renting for that period of time, things like average prices, locations or any specific companies to use, as I would like to have it all sorted before I get there. If anyone can give me any advice it would really be appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

emily.11 said:


> I'm planning on moving to Benalmadena around the 3rd week of June to try and work until at least mid-August. However much I search online I cant seem to find much information about renting for that period of time, things like average prices, locations or any specific companies to use, as I would like to have it all sorted before I get there. If anyone can give me any advice it would really be appreciated.



Spanish Property to let, Spanish Property Holiday rental


----------

